# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  как изменить физический адрес компа?

## tishcus

Приветствую! Может кто подскажет как изменить физический адрес компа.
А если можно, то его изменение повлияет как нибудь на работу всей системы?

----------


## Krogot

эээээээ нипонял....ip штоль ИИ или Mac....какой адрес та ИИ

----------


## 1122334455

Вероятнее всего, имелось ввиду MAC адрес карты, существует программа для его смены, повлиять на работу компа не как не может, кроме работы в сети, т.к. мак меняется в реестре в ветке current user.

----------


## Krogot

ежели ты в домене, то пропадут дочерние права...в домен вооощем не пустят...скажут: "..вас тут не стояло"))

----------


## Darth Walter

Правой кнопкой Мой компьютер->Оборудованиене->Диспетчер устройств->Сетевые платы->(ваша сетевуха)->Дополнительно->Сетевой адрес
Стандартно это поле пустое - это MAC по умолчанию. Надо - меняем!
Единственная оговорка - не во всех сетевухах это возможно:(((

----------


## abzyy24

переехать в другой город или юзать анонимайзер

----------


## rumtab

Ставь эту прогу, поставил две системы на комп, а у провайдера привязка по MAC адресу, пришлось править, все работает, с лекарством внутри

http://letitbit.net/download/6ef60b6...l_2.7.rar.html

----------


## _pavel_

А пароль можно узнать на архив SMAC_Professional_2.7.rar?
Спасибо!

----------


## rumtab

Пароль на архив с SMAC 

Terabit.Net.Ru

_Добавлено через 10 минут 38 секунд_
или SMAC_Professional_2.7.rar архив без пароля:

http://letitbit.net/download/4bf0115....Beta.rar.html

----------


## Дима1983

привет всем!мне дали перманентный бан на COD4, я поменял пароль, ай пи адрес меняется при каждом новом подключении к сети, ник поменял, но на сервак всё равно зайти не могу,ЧТО ЕЩЁ НУЖНО ИЗМЕНИТЬ ЧТОБ ПРОЙТИ НА СЕРВАКИ?если знает кто-подскажите.спасибо

----------


## Count_Zero

Попробуй очистить cookes в браузере мож поможет

----------


## aaaaaaaa

смени  мак

----------


## assist 2011

Благодарю! Скачал правда по другому адресу (этот не работает): http://letitbit.net/download/6ef60b6...l_2.7.rar.html.
Работает отлично.

----------

